# Anyone ever used a SnowBear plow?



## coolgreen (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm thinking of putting a 6-foot SnowBear personal plow on my Suzuki Sidekick to use as a backup. Last year I had to shovel and use the snowblower on 25 driveways when I lost 4WD on my Ford.

Buying a beater with a real plow to use as a backup is not an option. I fear all my profit would go toward fixing it. I bought my truck with the blade already on it, so I know what I'm talking about - repair after repair after repair.

Anything worth buying is going to cost too much at this point, and buying a real plow for the Suzuki, like a SnowWay, will set me back about $6,000.

We pay way more in Canada for a blade than you guys down there in the U.S.

Has anyone ever used one of these lightweight plows? I know they aren't great, but at about $1,500, I thiink it would sure beat shoveling.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

They are flimsy & have no down pressure. They cannot backdrag.

You would be better off investing in a good snowblower.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have no real experience with a snowbear plow but have seen it at lowes and home depot.Looks like garbage you have to get out of the truck just to angle the blade..Now as a back up im sure its better then shoveling everyone....I have seen a Local builder who has one on his jeep. he plows his rock driveway with it and it does a pretty good job.I would just look for a decent sized used snowblower to get you by as a backup, then when you build up enough money go out and get a decent used plow and a beater truck.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coolgreen _
> *
> Anything worth buying is going to cost too much at this point, and buying a real plow for the Suzuki, like a SnowWay, will set me back about $6,000.
> 
> ...


That still seems like alot that is about $4500 US, I was quoted 2700 installed for a 6'8" Snoway last month. You would probably be able to get one cheaper in the states and have it shipped to you.


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2001)

It would sure beat shoveling.

But they are not great plows everyone I have seen is beat-up after the first year. I have even seen one mounted on a Dodge 1 ton, however it got turn into a permanent Vee plow. Ops. 

I have to agree plows are way to expensive up here. If you were to buy a plow in the state you will have to pay brokering fee on top of the price of the plow.


----------



## coolgreen (Aug 29, 2003)

*$2,700 for a SnoWay?*

At $2,700 they're practically giving them away down there!

One shop wanted almost $2,500 just to switch my Western over to another truck.

Needless to say, I decided to keep the one I've got for now.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

*Whiteowl*



coolgreen said:


> I'm thinking of putting a 6-foot SnowBear personal plow on my Suzuki Sidekick to use as a backup. Last year I had to shovel and use the snowblower on 25 driveways when I lost 4WD on my Ford.
> 
> Buying a beater with a real plow to use as a backup is not an option. I fear all my profit would go toward fixing it. I bought my truck with the blade already on it, so I know what I'm talking about - repair after repair after repair.
> 
> ...


I have used Winter Wolf by Snow Bear for 4 years in the Milw, WI area on my 1999 Wrangler for personal driveway and a few neighbors and it is doing great. Gone are the shovels and blowers for a warm cab when it is 10 degrees and winds of 30+ mph. Also, nothing has broken, (only about 300lbs hanging weight) I pressure wash it every summer and occasionally touch up with some spray paint where needed. And the $995 I paid 4 years ago beats $4,000 plus for the big guys with hydraulics. I have no issue with the occasional manual plow angle lever or not being able to backgrade because of no down pressure. My neighbors love me cause they know I will work for beer!


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Even though they have their limitations, I used one my first year in business. I didn't want to invest to heavily as I wasn't sure how the business would go. I used it for both commercial and residential properties. As stated earlier they are light and don't back drag very well but it got the job done. I've done everything with a snowbear that all the nay sayers said couldn't be done. That being said, I'm sure they wouldn't hold up very well over a longer period of time doing the amount of plowing that I currently do now. After the first year I felt was going to make it. At that point I invested in commercial equipment.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

First season worked great on my 92 Cherokee. Manual angle just means you have to pre-think a bit to minimize the switching, but even at that, it feels good to get our of that hot jeep for a minute or two to switch the angle! ;-) 

Looking forward to season #2 - this time in Maine! Mine has the poly moldboard, and plugs into a 2" hitch rvcr. (Modified the up/down electrical with 4 relays and a long toggle - works great!).

That's my input.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Jefferey*

Cool green please give me your telephone number, every email I send gets kicked back. I have your quote. or call me 888-839-7569


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*substantial plow*

kind of like strapping a snow shovel to your hood !


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

There is an alternative. SuperPlow has the best of both worlds lower price but commercial grade. Hydraulics just up and down built to last and only ~$2500 delivered. Oh did I mention we are the only plow that plows in two directions....


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought a Winter wolf for my old boss a few years ago. I thought it beats a shovel. I put it on my old 96' f-350 cc lb Psd. It did a great job and is still in like new shape after 4 years of use. I have never mounted it on my 03' and I will be selling it now that I want to start doing some real work. They are good little plows, you just can't run them like a 900 lb big boy plow. Like BDHUNTER said, you just have to plan ahead. I would only get out once per driveway to change the angle.


----------



## snowcub (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 
The Snowbear plow is great for your own personal use. That is what they are designed for. They shouldn't be used for the commercial use at all.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Why don't you just fix your 4x4 problems, and use your 1/2 ton and your western??


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Does anyone realize how old this thread is? Nov. 03....


----------



## snowcub (Feb 8, 2008)

Even if this topic is that old, people still like to read and relate their own plow experiences. As I did. 

Thanks


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm plowin 10 driveways with my snowbear every storm. I was scared at the sight of it when I bought it I thought it would be junk. Well I'm here to tell you its not. I beat the life out of this thing every time I plow and it never let me down yet. Believe it or not, its one tuff plow. I bought mine on sale for $850 and its the best money I ever spent. Ya sure hydraulics would be nice and someday I'll have it, but for now I'm more than pleased and surprised with my SNOWBEAR. I can't say one bad thing about it. As for back up, what more would ya want for the price! I'd go for it!!


----------



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the sb200 for doing my own driveway and have been very pleased with it. It even backdrags well here in colorado where we mostly get powder. As stated before it beats doing it by hand or with a snowblower. As an emergency backup for the price I don't think you could beat it. Just my 2 cents. Chris.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I even considered one for a backup, but for the price I decided to buy a used Western conventional mount and a whole pile of spare parts... (around $500 so far total and still havent needed it but will be a bargain if I do) Still far cheaper than a Snowbear and commercial quality, can be a front-runner truck if needed.

NOT that I'm saying a SB is a bad buy, especially for a homeowner that just has a light duty SUV for example. In that regard, if you can keep it alive for 3-5 years it will have paid for itself vs. hiring a contractor...


----------



## BenevolentPlowm (Dec 9, 2009)

I have owned an 84" galvanized Snowbear for 5 years now and yes, it is light and yes you have to get out to change the blade angle, but it was never intended for commercial use. I plow my driveway and the church parking lot where I attend. It definitely is showing wear and will need a tune up soon. I have it on a '93 Ford F150 4X4. I can plow my drive in about 45 minutes and the church yard in about 1.5 hours. I live in a mountain pass of Alberta Canada so I know snow. Low cost but limited... just know that in advance.


----------



## Medivh1984 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you Benevolent, it's nice to hear somthing good about the Snowbears for light duty usage, and from Alberta. I'm looking aat an 82" for my Jeep YJ specifically just for my Driveway, and occasionally the 2km of Gravel Road, no commercial use.

But I do see how it gets bad comments on a site like PlowSite, given the community focus is on Commercial Usage, in which case, of course it's not meant to compete with Meyers and the like. 

I figure, for under $2000 CDN Installed for an 82" x 19", similar to yourself, for my little Innisfail, Alberta acreage it should do the job fine. Of course, if I was looking into larger commercial/business plowing, then I probably would't be doing it with my Jeep anyways.

Of course, when my driveway drifts up to 2-3ft Deep, then it would take a long time with the smaller snowbear, as it can't move that volume directly.

Thanks!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I went through 4 winches, 1 Right Upper A Frame, It "egged" out the pivot hole on the lower A Frame, and the bolts kept loosening on the angle lever sometimes letting go while driving. I wasn't hard on it, after plowing about 10 drives snow would build up, then ice while driving, and then I'd start plowing again and things would break. Over 3 years and the amount of drives I did it held up ok but I wish I spent the $1000 on a "real" plow back then (but it was hard to beat the Lowe's $0 for 12 months deal!)


----------



## Medivh1984 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, interesting to hear. I'm still very edgy on the Snowbear, as I know how deep the snow can drift around my place in the winter. I don't get how for the volume of snow we get around here, or in most of Canada, why the equipment is so much more expensive.

The 82" x 19" Snowbear is $1200 CDN + $300 Mounting + Labour, and the 84" x 26" is another $500 CDN, at CanadianTire at least. And for reference for the US Folks, the dollar is around 0.95, so not much less in US Currency. 

Sounds like the biggest thing is being careful with the snowbear, certainly not designed to take any brute-force snow pushing...

Right now it's still looking cheaper to just pay for snow-removal a few times a year when it gets painfully deep.


(Of course, if I decided to get into Commercial Plowing of any type, then I would be buying an entierly different rig with an older Truck, usage of this setup I'm looking at would be my Own Driveway I'm guessing about 1-2 / month for a few months, maybe once or twice 2km down the gravel road, and on rare occasion, a neighbor, so it certaintly would not be used for 10+ Driveways, week after week...)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah my biggest problem was that I plow on the side and work full time. By the time I'd head out to plow the storm was done, and we had some very large storms (12-18" at times). I wouldn't pay for an install as its very easy- they bolt right up to your bumper mounts and then its just a positive and negative cable to your battery.


----------



## Medivh1984 (Dec 9, 2009)

The only reason I was looking at install was because the Jeep itself is too short to haul the boxes all home, and I don't have any roof-rack setup to tie-down too. Gotta see tonight if I can make our old Quad trailer work for hauling the stuff home, if I decided to buy the Plow.

Thanks for the comments, appreciated! If I started getting offers of people wanting service or commercial work, then I would deffinitly back-track, read the 'New to the Industry' stuff like crazy, get the insurance etc., and the higher-quality gear. It interests me a little just because the office-job is boring, despite the good paycheck! 

For now, just looking at this personal plowing


----------



## wiggle stick (Oct 3, 2010)

*down pressure?*

Comon how can chain push a plow down?:laughing:


----------



## TimT67 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm brand-new to plowsite, just found you guys while doing a search. My buddy and I have a landscaping business and we want to get into snow removal also. I've been looking at the Snowbear Snow Plow at this website. I'm looking for some advice, would this be a good plow to start with? Some of the commercial ones from Meyer seem a bit risky for someone just getting into the business, but others say the Snowbear is too light-weight. PM me or let me know your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## kosh (Dec 21, 2008)

*fat chick*

I have had a snowbear for three years now. looking for a new winch for it now. I clear 5 drives (family) and it has been ok but it is like f**king a fat chick........ dont tell your friends.


----------

